# Hãy thử in 3D giá rẻ tại Hà Nội



## digmanvietnam (10 Tháng mười hai 2021)

*In 3D là gì?*​In 3D gọi cách khác là công nghệ in đắp dần (Additive Manufacturing) để tạo ra một khối thiết kế xác định có 3 chiều. Các lớp vật liệu sẽ được thiết bị đắp dần lên theo một vị trí đã được định sẵn và được kiểm soát bởi máy tính. Công nghệ này có thể tạo ra đa số mô hình, kiểu dáng tồn tại từ đơn giản đến phức tạp. 
Sự khác biệt của in 3D và in 2D:
– Đối với in 2D thì đây là quá trình phủ mực, phụ gia trên một bề mặt phẳng và chỉ có 2 chiều (dài x rộng)
– Đối với in 3D thì đó là một quá trình gia công, đắp lớp vật liệu trên một dữ liệu có sẵn và có 3 chiều (dài x rộng x cao)
Nói riêng tại Việt Nam thì lĩnh vực này đang còn khá mới mẻ. Tại đây chúng ta chưa có nhiều tài nguyên hay được cập nhật các công nghệ hiện đại liên tục. Nhưng so với nhu cầu thì hoàn toàn có thể đáp ứng được thị trường Việt Nam. DIGMAN là một đơn vị chuyên cung cấp những dịch vụ in 3D với những công nghệ tân tiến nhất. Bản thân đã DIGMAN đã hoàn thành nhiều dự án và có sự hợp tác của các doanh nghiệp lớn như Vinfast, SunHouse,… Với những nhu cầu hay thắc mắc của khách hàng liên quan tới dịch vụ in 3D của DIGMAN có thể để lại thông tin liên hệ hoặc liên lạc qua thông tin liên hệ của website.


----------

